# urgh....why lie to sell something?



## bobcycles (Mar 31, 2021)

POST war saddle, never found on Schwinns (single pan and Columbia 5 star only)

but here we go with saying what ever comes to mind to flip a bike part.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Me...iginal-Schwinn/284237860273?campid=5335809022


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice looking seat tho


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 31, 2021)

Bob How do you assume the seller is lying ?

Ignorance of what he has is the likely story.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 31, 2021)

My guess is, it came on a Schwinn....so as far as he's concerned its a schwinn seat.  .....or, he asked a bike friend and the bike friend was absolutely certain that was a Schwinn seat.  
Happens all the time......that "survivor, complete and original" bike you bought as a rookie ended up being a Johnny Cash special.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 31, 2021)

that seat would look good on my DX.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 31, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that seat would look good on my DX.



Look good on one of mine also! Can't wait for the one Bob is doing for me right now!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 31, 2021)

sarmisluters said:


> Bob How do you assume the seller is lying ?
> 
> Ignorance of what he has is the likely story.



 True ...could be...

but when you see buzz words that are popular like "prewar" and "Schwinn"...
ya think money grab..
BTW it's rampant on ebay as far as title searches... spam that is


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 31, 2021)

Because it works and eBay doesn't really care.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 31, 2021)

Which car dealer has the lowest price? They ALL do!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 31, 2021)

I like this one. 
Feels like rubber, smells like rubber, looks like rubber, burns your ass after sitting in the sun like rubber. But it's leather and it's priced accordingly.   

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AN...AT-SADDLE-USED/293998558149?campid=5335809022


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 31, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I like this one.
> Feels like rubber, smells like rubber, looks like rubber, burns your ass after sitting in the sun like rubber. But it's leather and it's priced accordingly.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AN...AT-SADDLE-USED/293998558149?campid=5335809022
> ...




WOW check their other auctions....   nutty prices!
and most likely never realized


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 31, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> WOW check their other auctions....   nutty prices!
> and most likely never realized




I like the modern Japanese vinyl mattress spring "leather" piece for $175. LMAO! Maybe Nashman can explain the intelligent pricing?


----------

